# How To Straighten a Stick



## Tom Gustafson

Hello Everyone,

I've been on a diamond willow binge and I now have about 200 sticks. I frequently find a really nice looking stick but it's curved or bent and a little straightening would make it a great candidate for a stick. My best idea so far is to clamp the stick to a 2x4. Does anyone have any better way to straighten a stick? Also, do you do anything to treat the stick (steam, water, etc.) to make it more pliable first? And how long does it need to sit in the straight position to be permanently straightened?

Thanks very much for your ideas!

Oh, I must send pics soon. I finished my first two sticks this weekend. Pretty exciting!


----------



## Sean

Hi,
Type in "bending wood" in the search engine on this site and quite a bit of good info will come up.


----------



## Stickie

[attachment=5502:image.jpeg
Sorry these not in order but I expect you can sort


----------



## cobalt

good to see other steam boxes

also try using a heat gun not as good as steaming but it works okay. There are some good u tube videos on steaming .

but a wall paper stripper works well connected to some sort of chamber


----------



## Rodney

Stickswithdave has a good video of straightening sticks on Youtube too.

Doglegs and bends with knots in them won't straighten much if at all.

Gentle continuous bends straighten the best.

Rodney


----------

